# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مرتبط کردن Progress با یک عملیات

## L u k e

سلام
من یه متد دارم که یه سری کارها انجام می ده حالا می خوام یه progress رو وصل کنم به این
سرچ کردم به swing worker رسیدم ولی ازش سر درنیاوردم 
نمی دونم کلا چطوری کار می کنه 
ممنون

----------


## L u k e

از اساتید تا حالا کسی با این مورد بر نخورده ؟

----------


## sina_oonline

سلام راستش من دقیق نمی دونم منظورت چیه ولی یه کارایی یکی از بچه ها می کرد فکر کنم به کارت بیاد..یه سری فیلد بولین گرفته بود تو جاهای خاصی گذاشته بود وقتی کد به قسمت خاصی از برنامه می رسید اون فیلد مربوطه رو true می کرد.یه ترد هم توش هی بررسی می کرد که کدوم فیلد ها true شدن و از اینا..حالا نمیدونم اینا مربوط به همین مشکل تو هست یا نه دیگه شرمنده!

----------


## L u k e

اینم یکی از راه هاشه ولی راه حل ساده تر و دقیق تری فکر می کنم داشته باشه

----------


## mamrez_kh

من یه زمانی نیاز داشتم که این کار رو بکنم. چون کارم عجله ای بود از یه روش مشابه روشی که sina_oonline گفت استفاده کردم. چون عمل مبناییم داخل حلقه بود فقط احتیاج بود که یه کانتر بذارم که بدونه تو چندمین مرحله از n مرحلست. با یه تقسیم و ضرب درصد عملیاتم در میومد که با اون progress رو نمایش میدادم. البته این روش جاهایی که تعداد عملیات متغیر باشه جواب نمیده بعیدم میدونم واسه جاهایی که تعداد عملیات متغیر باشه اصلاً راهی باشه. برای مثال خود ویندوز رو در نظر بگیرید (ویستا و 7) وقتی میزنید دنبال یه فایل توی هارد بگرده progress آروم آروم حرکت میکنه و یه دفعه میپره آخر. بعضی وقتا هم میره اون ته مها اون قدری وامیسته که جست و جو تموم بشه

----------


## L u k e

من می خوام واسه یه عملیات Update نرم افزار یه Progress بزارم و در صورتی که بخوام از روش شما استفاده کنم کارم خیلی خیلی سخت می شه

----------


## sina_oonline

> من می خوام واسه یه عملیات Update نرم افزار یه Progress بزارم و در صورتی که بخوام از روش شما استفاده کنم کارم خیلی خیلی سخت می شه


با این روشی که دوستمون گفته پس
حجم فایلی که قرارده دانلود بشه رو از سرور اول می گیری تو یه ترد بررسی می کنی هر لحظه یا هر n ثانیه که حجم فایل دانلود شده چقدره و از تقسیمش درصد پیشرفت به دست میاد که البته گویا شما دنبال روش بهتری هستید.یه سرچی میزنم چیزی گیرم اومد بهت می گم

----------


## L u k e

هم عملیات بررسی ورژن جدید دانلود update ها و کپی کردن فایل های آپدیت روی فایل های قدیمی رو باید progress بدم
توی .net یه چیزی به اسم background worker وجود داره که این کارو می کرد ...

----------

